# Favorite slingshot



## Hermit (Feb 7, 2014)

I got to thinking this morning. Most folks have more than one slingshot, perhaps some have many shooters and I am guessing everyone has a favorite goto shooter. I own abt 13 slingshots and my favorite goto is the GZK Feihu G10 in red. Most comfortable to shoot and accurate. I am interested in learning what is the favorite slingshot purchased from a vendor, like Simple-Shot, GZK, Dankung, etc. Be interesting to share a favorite.

Rich


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

Great idea! I think everyone knows my favorite but I'll say it anyway... D1 with the Dragon King 2 handle. Comes from slingshooting.com and costs $78 for the combination of both. I own four of the exact same model, so that I can keep my different tubes and bands clamped down and ready to go on each. All are set up exactly the same and this allows me to to switch between hunting and light Target ammo without changing anything out. How can you go wrong with an adjustable titanium head and a solid aluminum handle... plus fiber optics!! The handle has a few ounces of lead poured into it for extra weight and and stability.

Cheers


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

Hermit nice slingshot, I like the Feihu! Very cool design, does it have the titanium core or is it a different model?


----------



## Ipdvolvoz (May 28, 2019)

I have many slingshots but, believe it or not my favorite is a 6.00 sling that I bought from ali express, everyrhing is perfect on it for my liking, ill post pics later.


----------



## Hermit (Feb 7, 2014)

vince4242 said:


> Hermit nice slingshot, I like the Feihu! Very cool design, does it have the titanium core or is it a different model?


Here's the link to the Feihu in case you'd like to take a look: https://trade.onloon.net/detail?itemId=3ec733af242c4098a89fd14041be7ca8

Says the tips are titanium and the core is 316L - not sure what that is..


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

SS scout for me.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Mine is the Axiom Champ. Don’t have a cheap plastic one but have collected 8 customs through the years. It’s an amazing design that goes to my friend Mr.“RayShot”. It’s every thing you need and nothing you don’t.


----------



## craigbutnotreally (Nov 6, 2019)

I'd probably say it's my Topshot but I just got it so it could be because it's the newest. Prior to that was my Yeyan.


----------



## Ipdvolvoz (May 28, 2019)

Like I said I have lots of slings and a few customs but keep going back to this one.


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

Could you pick a smaller picture next time, using up all of my data plan?? No just joking when I zoom in and it looks like it has a very ergonomic grip looks like it would fit the hand well. 
It is hard for me also to not buy more very cool Ergo design slingshots. I must resist since my D1 is shot over 99% of the time. It is good for light tube plinking and heavy hunting bands. So instead I just buy ammo and latex for my fix.

Cheers


----------



## Ipdvolvoz (May 28, 2019)

Not sure why it posted so small. But, I understand on the 1 slingshot. I have worked my way dawn from 20 until just having 2 now and to be honest i like it this way better. 1 tuber and 1 for bands. Still have to say too, the stanley is one of my favorite tuber frame.


----------



## nike (Oct 26, 2013)

So well :violin:


----------



## Trap1 (Apr 12, 2020)

Hermit said:


> vince4242 said:
> 
> 
> > Hermit nice slingshot, I like the Feihu! Very cool design, does it have the titanium core or is it a different model?
> ...


316L is just a grade of stainless steel!


----------



## Hermit (Feb 7, 2014)

Trap1 said:


> Hermit said:
> 
> 
> > vince4242 said:
> ...


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Honestly, I don't have a favorite. But more importantly, I don't have any so far that I don't like. Right now, the Pocket Predator Taurus is what I use the most, only because I'm doing speed tests and it can take a 1-5/16" band set, but once I finish with that for the day, I move on to another. For bb's it's the Dragon Head. For all time is my 50 year old Marksman Wrist Rocket that I've been shooting every day this last year and I still have movies that I shot with it from 15 years ago. I average 20 shots with each of them daily. My newest is the Pocket Predator HuntMaster Prototype, and it really is the most comfortable of all of them. The SPS is my favorite tube shooter and the only one that I leave set up for tubes all of the time. Next in line for comfort is the Saunders Wing, another really well thought out Wrist Rocket style. I like all of my Simpleshot frames and I shoot them all daily, but they definitely are all a step below the quality and comfort of the Pocket Predator HuntMaster. I think that the only reason that I downgrade the Simpleshot frames is because of the clips... Honestly, I just need to take the clips off because the totally stripped down Scout LT is another great slingshot, and another favorite of mine by far. The ProShot ZDP2 is also one of my favorite and most comfortable. Of course, the whole time that I've been writing this, I've been thinking about my Pocket Parasite LBS, my favorite Pocket shooter. And my Scout copy made by Tombo  I need a new picture, so I'll post it later. I've been shooting slingshots my whole life and I've worn out more then I can count, but the old Marksman Wrist Rocket has lasted me through the ages. The only one that has never broken... I've had bands or tubes break and slap me in the face lot's of times. I've even taken a broken frame arm to the cheek once that left me with a black eye. Hand slaps? Countless times, I'm still learning though over 50 years later


----------



## Hermit (Feb 7, 2014)

Reed Lukens said:


> Honestly, I don't have a favorite. But more importantly, I don't have any so far that I don't like. Right now, the Pocket Predator Taurus is what I use the most, only because I'm doing speed tests and it can take a 1-5/16" band set, but once I finish with that for the day, I move on to another. For bb's it's the Dragon Head. For all time is my 50 year old Marksman Wrist Rocket that I've been shooting every day this last year and I still have movies that I shot with it from 15 years ago. I average 20 shots with each of them daily. My newest is the Pocket Predator HuntMaster Prototype, and it really is the most comfortable of all of them. The SPS is my favorite tube shooter and the only one that I leave set up for tubes all of the time. Next in line for comfort is the Saunders Wing, another really well thought out Wrist Rocket style. I like all of my Simpleshot frames and I shoot them all daily, but they definitely are all a step below the quality and comfort of the Pocket Predator HuntMaster. I think that the only reason that I downgrade the Simpleshot frames is because of the clips... Honestly, I just need to take the clips off because the totally stripped down Scout LT is another great slingshot, and another favorite of mine by far. The ProShot ZDP2 is also one of my favorite and most comfortable. Of course, the whole time that I've been writing this, I've been thinking about my Pocket Parasite LBS, my favorite Pocket shooter. And my Scout copy made by Tombo  I need a new picture, so I'll post it later. I've been shooting slingshots my whole life and I've worn out more then I can count, but the old Marksman Wrist Rocket has lasted me through the ages. The only one that has never broken... I've had bands or tubes break and slap me in the face lot's of times. I've even taken a broken frame arm to the cheek once that left me with a black eye. Hand slaps? Countless times, I'm still learning though over 50 years later


Thanks for the in-depth reply. Very good read!

Rich


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

Thanks for sharing that story Hermit. Gives a great perspective on someone who's been shooting for decades for someone like me who's been shooting for less than a year. Very cool that you've been shooting in the same sling shot and still going from you since you were a kid.

Cheers


----------



## Hermit (Feb 7, 2014)

vince4242 said:


> Thanks for sharing that story Hermit. Gives a great perspective on someone who's been shooting for decades for someone like me who's been shooting for less than a year. Very cool that you've been shooting in the same slingshot and still going from you since you were a kid.
> 
> Cheers


That story was from Reed Lukins. I was just replying to him... Shoot straight!


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

Ipdvolvoz said:


> Like I said I have lots of slings and a few customs but keep going back to this one.


what is it? cant tell from the pic size, I may NEED one lol


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

Im a newb, but and hadnt bought many,, but I love my scout LT best. clips and all,, but Ive never shot it wrap and tuck, I need to try that


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

Steve I started off with the Scout XT with the clips and then moved on to homemade slingshots that I wrapped for 3 months or so. Then went on to a Chinese clamp Fork similar to the Scout. Have to say it's so much easier with the clamps, it is nice to know how to wrap the band but really all you need is a penny and you are set.

Cheers


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

and not even a penny if you get the hand screws for it. I was leery at first , but no probs so far


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)




----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

Grandpa that is a sweet looking slingshot! I love the Simplicity and the light band setup.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> IMG_20210115_111120.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks like a simple and fun little shooter [mention]Grandpa Grumpy [/mention]

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

vince4242 said:


> Grandpa that is a sweet looking slingshot! I love the Simplicity and the light band setup.


While the bands are light weight they do pack a little wallop.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

This is my favorite factory made slingshot. It is a Simple Shot Maxim Flipkung. Technically I bought it as a blank and finished it off myself but there was not that much work involved to be honest. It handles ott (my preferred way to shoot it) ttf and even tubes. I dunno, it just clicks with me


----------



## Palmettoflyer (Nov 15, 2019)

Absolutely no doubt about it, my favorite is the next one!


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

My favorites


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

I really don't know if i could pick a single favorite. I'll give you this answer instead: My two most shot for the past few months have been an oak natural fork and my Rayshot custom OTT Axiom Champ. Honorable mention in that category are the Lil Plinker and Ring Finger Hunter. But i really do love soo many different frames.


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

I've tried all manner of frames, including homemade natural forks, various Trumarks and Marksmans, a Daisy F-16, a Scout, a Torque, a Hammer, a TAC Hammer, several different HTS's, a Scorpion, the entire mini Taurus series, an A+ Slingshot Kit Fox, a Jack Koehler Alley Cat and a Jack Koehler King Cat.

My favorite often depends on my mood - the Kit Fox is for instinctive shooting, the HTS and the Alley Cat for simple precision and the King Cat for consistent precision.

If I had to choose - it is the King Cat. It's well built, comfortable, has all sorts of band options, very simple to band, has an accurate sight. And, it is just downright cool.

Here is it w/ a can sized target at 10 yards. I put the 7 shots where they hit.


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

Tobor8man I love that King cat!


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

vince4242 said:


> Tobor8man I love that King cat!


Thanks, Vince! Which reminds me to add your 2 homemade slingshots and my bronze PPMG to the list. Same result - nothing shoots like the King Cat.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

i dont have 1 favorite,but i do have amain *go to* in all the styles i shoot,PP hts is my hunter-for rabbits,SS jelly bean for -for squirrels and pigeons,,my PFS shooters are all handmades,so,,,,,as are my naturals which is my prefered choice for bigger shooters,and then there are the BB shooters,lol.Hard to have just one.


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

my favs in no particular order:

scorpion

torque

topshot

tac hammer

scout xt

ranger

hts & sideshooter


----------

